# Where does it stop?



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/local-15749667/19585803

If this administrator has a problem with red, white and blue he needs to take his *** back to Mexico.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I understand and agree with their intentions but:

From this website. http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagcode.htm

*The flag should never be used as wearing apparel,* bedding, or drapery. It should never be festooned, drawn back, nor up, in folds, but always allowed to fall free. Bunting of blue, white, and red, always arranged with the blue above, the white in the middle, and the red below, should be used for covering a speaker's desk, draping the front of the platform, and for decoration in general.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

so they say its a mexican holiday, we do not need this type of sh-t here, when americans can not show pride in their own country its a sad state of affairs.

as to where it will stop , my opinion is it will not until we as americans take our country back from the politicans,an illegals, and get back to the peoples way not the corporations and such that control our goverment


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> I understand and agree with their intentions but:
> 
> From this website. http://www.ushistory.org/betsy/flagcode.htm
> 
> *The flag should never be used as wearing apparel,* bedding, or drapery. It should never be festooned, drawn back, nor up, in folds, but always allowed to fall free. Bunting of blue, white, and red, always arranged with the blue above, the white in the middle, and the red below, should be used for covering a speaker's desk, draping the front of the platform, and for decoration in general.


I think that applys to a Flag itself, as in using an actual flag in such fassions. But to have the flag pattern printed on an item in such fassion, its %100 ok in my book.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Cinco de Mayo is not a Mexican Holiday. It was created by Corona beer in America to increase their beer sales. It is not celebrated in Mexico as a "holiday", its more of a "hallmark holiday" for the bars and beer companies to increase sales.


Edit... its not a major holiday anyway. http://www.dailyestimate.com/article.asp?id=32069


as for the OP, I agree that if the American flag offends anyone in this country then oh well. If you don't like it, leave.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

C_Holland said:


> I agree that if the American flag offends anyone in this country then oh well. If you don't like it, leave.



Agreed :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Imagine 5 mexican kids wearing mexico's flag to school on the 4th of July (I know there's no school that day just go with me here) and the kids got sent home because of it. Can you imagine the uproar? It would be plastered all over the news media.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Imagine 5 mexican kids wearing mexico's flag to school on the 4th of July (I know there's no school that day just go with me here) and the kids got sent home because of it. Can you imagine the uproar? It would be plastered all over the news media.


Yep Every liberal in the country would be out w/ a sign screaming racism and descrimination. Even if those 5 wernt even legal citizans...


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder why I didnt get sent home for this....lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^^ SWEET pic!!!!


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I think that applys to a Flag itself, as in using an actual flag in such fassions. But to have the flag pattern printed on an item in such fassion, its %100 ok in my book.





C_Holland said:


> Cinco de Mayo is not a Mexican Holiday. It was created by Corona beer in America to increase their beer sales. It is not celebrated in Mexico as a "holiday", its more of a "hallmark holiday" for the bars and beer companies to increase sales.
> 
> 
> Edit... its not a major holiday anyway. http://www.dailyestimate.com/article.asp?id=32069
> ...


Those are BOTH CORRECT... If they don't like it, they can go back where they came from...

There will be a time soon to come where American's will be a minority in our own country...:banghead::banghead:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

southgasoldier said:


> I wonder why I didnt get sent home for this....lol


:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Rinny Con said:


> Those are BOTH CORRECT... If they don't like it, they can swim their a$$ back across the river they swam to get here...
> 
> There will be a time soon to come where American's will be a minority in our own country...:banghead::banghead:


That day is her now. We are the minority anymore. It is a sad day when our government allows this **** to even come close to happening. Where are the Ronald Regans at? There has got to be someone out there who can stand up and take charge of this country and run it the way it should be run. I am so glad I don't serve in the military anymore as it would be horrible to serve under this type of leadership..... :shitfanrt0:


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

are any of you racist cause this is the second thread with racial comments towards mexicans


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I take it you think it's ok for those kids to be sent home for showing the red white and blue?


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont think thats right they shouldnt of been sent home but imagine what you said about the 5 mexicans how would you look at it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

No sir, I simply reversed the nationalities.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If I were a politically correct person I should have said "Spanish Americans" but I'm not known for being politically correct.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

I havent seen any racist comments on this thread... please show me what you think is racist...


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

C_Holland said:


> I havent seen any racist comments on this thread... please show me what you think is racist...


Comments have been removed- Brute650i

thats what i think maybe im wrong and its not to get on anybodys bad side its just what i think everybody has different views


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

You defiantly have to choose words wisely as theres always one person to bring racism in to question 
What happened was BS, that shouldn't of happened

Oh i'm not racist I hate pretty much every race equally, especially the way things are going now-a-days


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

elpinto88 said:


> its not to get on anybodys bad side its just what i think everybody has different views


You're not going to get on anybody's bad side by stating your opinion. It's when the name calling starts and accusations start flying is when people get in trouble around here. 

Welcome to MIMB


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks about the welcome 


and like i stated thats just what i think


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah I guess that might have been a little out of line. Thing is, this is America and our country is full of all different ethnicities. The problem is how things are only wrong if its against someone other than an American, mostly white Americans. I think that is the problem most people have and things can get heated.

Personally, I have no problem with any race or creed, but if someone comes to this country for a better life, then they should not wave flags around and try to make this country into the one they left. If their country was so great then why did they leave?


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

in my opinon culture (food) is great not the country thats why we come here i didnt come here i was born here


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

personally, I like Mexican food, but I aint moving there, LOL. seriously though, You were born here. Your an American. Simple as that.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

like to start off by aplogizing for stepping on somebodys toes, just stating how i feel. i know cinco de mayo was started by coronia (should have been drinko de mayo) but the spanish have adopted it an treat it like a holiday. i thought in the day an illegal wanting to be a citizen would be required to read,write, speak english,an pledge loalityto the usa.now its like come on if our people dont like it we will suspend ,fine ,jail, even inprison them so you can do what you want. white america are the minority, looks to me like we need to start the naawp, how do you think that would go over?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We dont have problems with people of hispanic decent that are here legally. We have problems with people who are here illegally (regardless of nationality) that want to complain and ***** that they arnt treated fairly, and we sure as hell cant stand the liberal americans who think we need to treat them (the illegals) better than we treat our own fellow contrymen/women. THAT, is the problem. If you are here illegaly, You dont HAVE any rights...... 

*(the word "you" in this paragraph has been used generally, and is not directed at any person in this thread)


----------



## Rinny Con (May 6, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> We dont have problems with people of hispanic decent that are here legally. We have problems with people who are here illegally (regardless of nationality) that want to complain and ***** that they arnt treated fairly, and we sure as hell cant stand the liberal americans who think we need to treat them (the illegals) better than we treat our own fellow contrymen/women. THAT, is the problem. If you are here illegaly, You dont HAVE any rights......
> 
> *(the word "you" in this paragraph has been used generally, and is not directed at any person in this thread)


Exactly... My comments were not for the people that done things the right way and are here legally or born here. To me, if you were born here, you ARE an AMERICAN. My comments were in no way at all directed toward you, so please do not think they were. I have friends of EVERY race/nationality but I have no use for anyone that tries to cheat my country by sneaking in or by disrespecting our country by trying to impose stupid acts as this...


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

C_Holland said:


> yeah I guess that might have been a little out of line. Thing is, this is America and our country is full of all different ethnicities. The problem is how things are only wrong if its against someone other than an American, mostly white Americans. I think that is the problem most people have and things can get heated.
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with any race or creed, but if someone comes to this country for a better life, then they should not wave flags around and try to make this country into the one they left. If their country was so great then why did they leave?





Polaris425 said:


> We dont have problems with people of hispanic decent that are here legally. We have problems with people who are here illegally (regardless of nationality) that want to complain and ***** that they arnt treated fairly, and we sure as hell cant stand the liberal americans who think we need to treat them (the illegals) better than we treat our own fellow contrymen/women. THAT, is the problem. If you are here illegaly, You dont HAVE any rights......
> 
> *(the word "you" in this paragraph has been used generally, and is not directed at any person in this thread)


:agreed:

Just imagine an American teaching at a Mexican High School and then sending 5 Mexican students home for showing patriotism toward their own country. How do you think that would go over?


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

elpinto88 said:


> are any of you racist cause this is the second thread with racial comments towards mexicans


I can only speak for myself although I would imagine most feel simarly, but as for me, no. First of all Mexican is a nationality not a race. Secondly, I have no problem with where someone came from or the color of there skin. My problem is those who abuse the system or treat others unfailry. Like was already stated, don't come here and then wave another country's flag. If someone wants to pay taxes, carry insurance, pay for there own healthcare, and be respectfull of Amerca's heritage then I have no problem with them at all. It is when those things do not happen that I have a problem with the individuals responsible. My comment about the individual responsible for this particular incident going back to Mexico was just that, a comment aimed at one individual because of his actions. For him to send home 5 American's, two of which were of hispanic heritage, because they did nothing more than express pride and patriotism for there own country is completely inexcusable. MANY men and women have given their lives to provide the freedoms we enjoy. Anyone who chooses to be here should understand and appreciate that fact.

Just for the record, these comments do NOT apply only to people who have imigrated from Mexico but to anyone regardless of skin color or heritage who chooses to reside in this country.


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

i apologize if in any way i offended anobody but i didnt looked at it aimed at just one person at the time but know that you explain it i see it and about the what the principal did i think she was wrong


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The really sad part is that many Mexican Americans want to make a big deal out of Cinco De Mayo.And when you ask them what it is,they don't even know.


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

thats probably why the principal did that because she doesnt know


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm only racist towards the dumbasses. But I don't think its right that they sent them home. Simple fact is if they can't handle their student body if the students were to get fired up about it, then they don't need to be in charge.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

I may be alone in my opinion, but I doubt it. There is nothing wrong with a person, from any country, who comes to America and goes through the immigration process and becomes an American citizen. Thats what this country is all about, people taking the risk to come here in the hope of making a better life for themselves and their families. My problem is with people who sneak over here and suck the system dry, that does not refer to everyone, just the few "bad apples". My mother works with a man who came herre from Vietnam with his wife, they became legal citizens, and they both despise ILLEGAL immigrants. The important part there is ILLEGAL. I think that a person who is here illegally has no rights in this country, if someone was in your house illegally how many rights would they have there? Same thing.

In my opinion the biggest problem with this country is the complete lack of common sense and this story proves it. It seems like every time I turn on the news there is a story about someone doing something that makes absolutly no sense to me. If you don't like what someone is wearing don't look at them.

As far as being rascist, that is a word that keeps getting thrown out there when someone is unhappy and doesn't have a leg to stand on. There are alot of people, myself included, that get called rascist. In fact I am the exact opposite, I literally hate everyone equally. If you are ignorant, no matter what color you are, I have ZERO use or respect for you.

Sorry about the rant but I thought it was relevant.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have to say if u live in the USA than ur an AMERICAN and if u claim to be anything else u should go back to where u came from


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

elpinto88 said:


> in my opinon culture (food) is great not the country thats why we come here i didnt come here i was born here


 than ur an a AMERICAN


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

elpinto88 said:


> in my opinon culture (food) is great not the country thats why we come here i didnt come here i was born here
> 
> 
> wood butcher said:
> ...


I dont think I would move to another country just to eat their food. If I did, I dont think Id admit that I didnt like their country, only their food in an open setting...


----------

